# figuring shot group measurements



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

OK need yalls help. How do I figure the shot group mesurements on this 3 shot grouping. i tried to mic it as best I could. This was from my 22-250 this past weekend. Shooting 50 gr. v-max bullets.
View attachment 2901
View attachment 2902
View attachment 2903
Thanks


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Measure outside to outside from the two that are farthest apart, in this casefrom the extreme right to the extreme left,(on some groups it may be from the top of one hole to the bottom of the second) and subtract the bullet diameter. In this case subtract .224 .

This way seems to be the easiest and most accurate.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Exactly!!!! Rodney! Very nice group. Love the way the icon shoots!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice caliper, Rodney! What brand is that one?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

T/C Icon Woodstock


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Fine shooting !! Gotta love it. I've heard nothing but good things about the T/C's.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Measure outside to outside from the two that are farthest apart, in this casefrom the extreme right to the extreme left,(on some groups it may be from the top of one hole to the bottom of the second) and subtract the bullet diameter. In this case subtract .224 .
> 
> This way seems to be the easiest and most accurate.


 YD is correct. And that leaves you .160!!







Of course this now means you HAVE to photo a yote with one between the eyes!


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> YD is correct. And that leaves you .160!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would like to second this comment.

Although with groups like that maybe you should just start castrating the males from 100+ yards off and letting them live. I would suggest making the 100+ yard walk to pick up the evidence and shooting video becuase no one is going to beleive you.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I like the challenge of the between the eyes shot myself. The other though it be challenging and me being a male just dont seem right. !! Besides I couldnt post such pics here. Might give Yd a new game for them grandkids. The Testical Test. LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah shooting the nards off of an animal makes me talk in a higher tone. That ain't right !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Now that would definitely make some great video !! LMAO......


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Between the eyes...what are you guys talking about ????

In one eye and out the other ear.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

between the legs !! LOL


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

dont mis judge the distance just a little youll end up like this gal did!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Now theres that third eye! That looks terminally devastating, not to mention it leaves my jaw hanging open







Good shot SMY, okay Bigd, the bar has been set!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks aliitle low and to the right sligthly. I am hoping to get out in the morning. tonight 25 mph winds and thunder storms. Gonna load some ammo though. Good shooting there SMY. Was that a 22-250 or 243 damaging round all the same ?


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Antler it isnt a challenge. I was just stating. Rodney that was damage from 22-250 50g v-max! Yes a little low. She was alittle bit further out then i thought.


----------

